

5 Alternatives to the 17" MacBook Pro - thomas
http://www.geek.com/feature-five-alternatives-to-the-macbook-pro/

======
theoutlander
Last year I bought my first Macbook and I'm pretty happy with it. I don't
think there is anything better out there in terms of quality. I find the price
well worth the experience! Maybe the story is different for Macbook Pro??

